# On the subject of "emergency commissions".



## ADF (Sep 1, 2012)

On the subject of "emergency commissions", I'd be interested in people's thoughts on them.

When considering hiring for something I usually check all selling threads to see what is on offer. But I do find myself taking more note of the "emergency selling" threads when they're there, given they tend to stand out amongst the others as being of immediate of importance, that someone is in need of aid. But I have a range of feelings on them, both from personal experience when hiring these people and the content that is usually included.

I do find these are often artists of a lower skill range (not that I'm in a position to criticise), which begs the question why is it that less experienced artists that seem to encounter financial difficulty to a greater extent than the more experienced ones? A lot of artists I find use commissions as a side income and rarely as their primary income, usually it's the most talented and highest charging that do that, so it's not their ability to sell art that really lands them in this situation. 

The pessimist in me also has to consider how many of these are sob stories in an effort to attract sympathy from people who normally otherwise wouldn't consider that artist. It's a common theme that the prices charged for these commissions are often a insignificant dent in the described problem. Granted every little helps, but how much can a few $5-$15 commissions really contribute to problems often in the high hundreds to thousands? Though I also have to consider that it is to supplement areas like food while they are paying for these expenses from their usual budgets.

Regardless of whether or not the request for help is genuine, ultimately you ask yourself the question of help vs return. Are you spending money on a commission for the artist because you genuinely want to help them and the image is just a bonus, or are you abusing someone in a vulnerable position to get cheaper art? Stating earlier that these artists are often less experienced, I'm leaning more towards the former. The type of art I like is particularly defined and not everyone can produce it, so when answering one of these threads it's often not for work I'd usually get.

That said, there are deterrents. From my experience it is the emergency commission artists that often have the worst turn around. They're often in need of short term money and don't consider the consequences until it comes to actually doing the work, taking on more than they can handle. I've found this even amongst the big and popular artists, they have to cover their emergency expenses now and worry about the backlog later, sometimes many months later. So when it comes to emergency selling I tend to suggest impulsive ideas, as if it's something I genuinely would like it's irritating for it to become one of those long delayed commissions.

So what's your thoughts on emergency selling threads/journals?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 1, 2012)

It's generally poor planning, which leads to poor planning for "commissions"

A panic response. 

I'd rather just people ask if people can donate in a time of need than a false promise of doing a commission when most can't handle their day to day finances well as is. It's why I don't help out when people offer "Emergency" commissions. 

I'm not saying stuff doesn't happen and people may get into situations that went beyond their control. Like a terrible car accident that leaves one hospitalized. 
But there are things that are preventable or something you shouldn't get into an emergency commission situation for.

Your pet bills. You should very well know as much as we love our pets, health care for them is just as much a responsibility for them as for your own health.

Large Bills...utilities, food, rent, cell phone. This is not an emergency. You should know when you can't afford a place etc... though being laid off/fired can be scary. I can understand low paying jobs can make you pinch pennies, but if you lay off buying several different games, consoles, you probably could be saving yourself up to 2 months ahead in rent in the case you ARE laid off.

Emergencies take away the time you could be working on art, so yeah late turnaround.

Financial planning is very important before you do freelance work. Any professional can tell you that. So as an amateur it's even worse.


----------



## kuroseishin (Sep 1, 2012)

I've purchased one emergency commission and it was a good experience so I thought I'd share? 

It was through Tumblr, not FA, where there are a lot of talented human artists who can never find people to buy their stuff. ):  This person was getting kicked out of their parent's house after they came out. I liked the artist's style so I bought a $20 three character commission as a christmas present to two friends of mine, but I told the artist it was fine if it wasn't done by christmas because we're always late with presents anyway. (I can't remember how much time there was, but at least a month). It was done by christmas and I just adore the drawing, and I was really glad I could help someone out. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7094956/

Addition:
But yeah, for the one I bought there were dozens I passed over, for the reasons you mentioned. ): The whole selling of $1-5 commissions from inexperienced artists is just... not good. Emergency or no. But that doesn't mean that every situation is bad or that emergency commissions are never a good idea. But it's something that has to be thought about carefully by everyone involved.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't particularly like seeing "emergency" commission posts. Unless it really is an emergency and not poor planning, then it is on the same level as "gimme donations!" to me.

I've had emergencies before too... but I just put on a sale or something in hopes of getting attention. I don't mention that I have like, $1 in the bank, or I am living off of rice from the dollar store. Well, at least not at the time it is happening. I've made mention of it at other times when I am stable. I have an irl job that I am good at, it is just that there aren't many hours to be had in the summer time. Once, two summers ago, I mentioned in a forum that I didn't even have money for a loaf of bread because I needed to pay rent and that was more important. A friend who was getting a $20 commission from me already saw the post and gave me a $10 tip and told me to go buy some bread. I felt guilty that he gave me that extra money.

Most of the emergency commissions I see are from inexperienced artists though. I think maybe it is because they have a higher opinion of their own art than other people do and expected to make the money they needed for whatever, and when they didn't get it it became an 'emergency' situation to them? I can't recall one time that I've seen a skilled artist with an emergency... probably because they can charge a high amount for art, and get it.


----------



## Teal (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't like seeing it when it's because of poor planning or not an emergency at all. Like this one time, the artist's tablet stopped working so they opened emergency commissions. But they only ever sold traditional art and they were extremely inexperienced at digital. If it is not your only income source how is it an emergency?


----------



## Ley (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope I never ever get into a position where I need to offer 'emergency commissions', shitty artist or not. I'm looking for a job as of current so that I can fund my new compy for school fund.. but yes, I do notice a lot of people offer emergency commissions who don't look as if they know what they're doing, as far as art goes. And I kinda feel like shit for saying that because I'm no better than them.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 2, 2012)

It's probably not the best opinion to have on them, but I always think of the emergency-commission-plays as an easy way to drum up interest for commissions without having to actually have skill when it comes to drawing and marketing. It just feels like an easy way to tug at people's heartstrings (and wallet).

I'll explain: I can understand unforeseen expenses coming up like your car breaking, or the plumbing needing fixing or such. I do.
But, when I see people post in the forums here, or on other sites with "*EMERGENCY COMMISSIONS HERE PLZ PLZ PLZ HELP*" I tend to not want to click the thread.
Because I know that inside there'll be a huge description of all the "woe is me" they are dealing with at the moment, when in some cases it can be easily fixed by applying for a job.
And I know there are people who do apply for jobs, mind you. It just seems like it's mostly the younger, more inexperienced artists who post a journal every week asking for emergency commissions and pity and I'm starting to have had it with those types of commission pleas.

Who I do have the utmost respect for, however, are artists who can post a thread quickly summing up *briefly* what's going on and then getting straight to the commission-info.
Because believe it or not, three paragraphs worth of "_Pity me and give me money!!!_" will actually make me less likely to commission someone, harsh as it sounds. "OTL


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2012)

If someone's art is bad, I don't think anyone should be enabling them by buying commissions from them, emergency or no. 

Often I get quite annoyed when seeing these types of posts because they usually amount to nothing more than begging and whining for people to give them money, regardless of how much of a bind they are really in. If you really feel the need to explain why you're open, you shouldn't centre the entire commission post around it. People are more often than not turned off by blatant begging and it makes you seem highly unprofessional. It's like that homeless guy on the street who asks everyone for spare change. 

Now I understand if someone perhaps doesn't have a backup they can rely upon (parents, friends, etc.) and resorting to begging on the internet can be a source of immediate gratification, but there is a certain point where someone's art is just too bad to buy from.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Most of the emergency commissions I see are from inexperienced artists though. I think maybe it is because they have a higher opinion of their own art than other people do and expected to make the money they needed for whatever, and when they didn't get it it became an 'emergency' situation to them? I can't recall one time that I've seen a skilled artist with an emergency... probably because they can charge a high amount for art, and get it.



Dunning Kruger effect? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect

Well, I've seen higher charging artists with bad turnaround as well. Some have disappeared. It could be the reason you hear less about it is because their customer base is more forgiving. 

I also think that because people see that X artist gets money for it the "what about me?!?" effect goes about. The thinking is that well if a good artist gets paid a couple hundred for a commission, why can't the less skilled earn a lesser amount, SURELY people want a cheaper commission. 

While I'm sure it feels good to be paid for art, it does make me a bit sad that the dollar signs is what get people into art instead of...you know, enjoying drawing. Too much drama about how many page hits, how a higher skilled artist makes money or even artists of questionable skill levels making money.

It contributes into the "Emergency Commissions" and other issues regarding art.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 2, 2012)

It's a mix of poor planning and the "OH I DO ART I'LL DO IT FOR A LIVING WAIT HOLYSHIT IT'S NOT MAKING ENDS MEET"  thing.

But yeah, the times i've bought, it's generally turned out bad. I still have a commission from 2006 that I'm waiting on, from a friend that said he was about to be kicked out of his house.  Better then that, 2 years after the fact, when I asked for my money back, that never happened either. Needless to say, the relationshp's quite strained, lol. (aka every time he suddenly pops up from under a rock, he asks me how things are going, and I generally tend to reply that I'm still waiting for such and such commission. Then back under the rock he goes)


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 2, 2012)

If their life is in such a mess and is so stressed that they have to take emergency commissions I really question how they will be able to do quality work under those conditions.  Typically the amount of money that needs to be raised to combat whatever "emergency" has arisen could be taken care of by making some regular trips to Biolife (or whatever other place you can sell your body plasma to).  Not all but a lot of emergency commissions happen due to poor planing.  Yes unexpected stuff happens, that's why you plan for it.  That's why you don't live from pay check to pay check and you put a little away in the bank each time you get paid.  You should try to save up 6 months worth of rent/living expenses so if something bad does happen you can deal with it.  

I have such a nest egg saved up.   If something bad were to happen to me that and what I have in the bank isn't enough then (as a non professional artist) I am not going to be able to reasonably make that money back by doing commissions.  Better planning would get rid of virtually any need for emergency commissions.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 2, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> Typically the amount of money that needs to be raised to combat whatever "emergency" has arisen could be taken care of by making some regular trips to Biolife (or whatever other place you can sell your body plasma to).


Unless, like me, they are someone that lives in Canada... where you can donate such things, but can not sell it. XD


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 2, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Unless, like me, they are someone that lives in Canada... where you can donate such things, but can not sell it. XD



Much like sex apparently.  

Any ways that does suck but my point still stands most emergency commissions are because people don't plan ahead. The amount of money needed is typically small enough that they really should have that much saved up in case of such emergencies.  If more is money then that is needed then as a non-professional artist they should really find another way to generate the funds.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 3, 2012)

Or just do what I do and don't keep pets :V


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 3, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> I have such a nest egg saved up.   If something bad were to happen to me that and what I have in the bank isn't enough then (as a non professional artist) I am not going to be able to reasonably make that money back by doing commissions.  Better planning would get rid of virtually any need for emergency commissions.



About saving a nest egg: agreed. I'm currently in a position where I still live at home (student), so the majority off money I make, be it from commissions or working, goes straight into a savings fund.
Because while yes, I could spend it all now on some things I may like, it's still better to put something aside for when you need it. What little I put aside for spending usually goes towards something I'm saving up for too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Or just do what I do and don't keep pets :V



Or you could do what I do. Not buy subscriptions to MMOs. Not try to own every console and game out there so you can argue about being a "hardcore gamer" with your internet friends. Not try to see every movie in theaters the day it comes out - and try to go for matinee if it's something you really want to see. 
It gets me that people will spend 60 dollars on a video game instead of putting that money to the side and tuning out internet as people talk about it. In a while that game drops in price anyways and you can go play it for cheaper if you have to. I generally make it a policy not to spend over 20 on a single game (and I limit myself). 

I also don't pay for TV/cable or any of those stupid package plans. I told them I just want internet cable, that's it don't bother selling me anything else. I don't watch that many shows and an 8 dollar a month subscription to Netflix and even owning an Amazon Prime account (because you can also get some streaming there too) combined is still cheaper than a basic cable bill. 

When I buy art supplies, I heavily shop around and used coupons. Jo-Ann's frequently had 50% off coupons, so I'd often buy sketchbooks at a much cheaper rate. Same with certain watercolors and other supplies.

It also helps that I use the bus instead of using a car (I know that option is not available for a lot of people depending on where they live) but I end up planning ahead and saving that way. Plus riding a bus gives you more time to sketch. Learning how to cook is a good money saver too  Not going to furry cons or going on con tour as well helps.

It drives me crazy when I hear about emergency commissions, and then their journal posts are full of game, tv talk and stuff they spend money on that I refrained on because I've been in a bad position before and worked my way back up.


----------



## Ley (Sep 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Or you could do what I do. Not buy subscriptions to MMOs. Not try to own every console and game out there so you can argue about being a "hardcore gamer" with your internet friends. Not try to see every movie in theaters the day it comes out - and try to go for matinee if it's something you really want to see.
> It gets me that people will spend 60 dollars on a video game instead of putting that money to the side and tuning out internet as people talk about it. In a while that game drops in price anyways and you can go play it for cheaper if you have to. I generally make it a policy not to spend over 20 on a single game (and I limit myself).
> 
> I also don't pay for TV/cable or any of those stupid package plans. I told them I just want internet cable, that's it don't bother selling me anything else. I don't watch that many shows and an 8 dollar a month subscription to Netflix and even owning an Amazon Prime account (because you can also get some streaming there too) combined is still cheaper than a basic cable bill.
> ...



This is the kinda mindset I hope I can discipline myself to get into one day.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2012)

Ley said:


> This is the kinda mindset I hope I can discipline myself to get into one day.



Sorry a bit of a long rant ahead and not really directed at you...but why I have stated the above.

It's not that I don't spend money. It's that I choose to spend money certain ways but I also save as well. Let's say people get jealous I bought the Intuos 5 medium. Well an intuos5 is about the cost of 6 $60 games, or about a years worth of Basic Cable TV bills (since the average cost is $30 a month), or you can mix and match with movies and the former. Instead of needing a $400 PS3 I decided I like art enough to buy this device instead. I decided to put money aside to actually buy the software I use for art instead of just going "Welp I'm a broke artist, so I'll steal it" 

I did buy a PS2 for games. Why? Unit was $50 bucks used, games I wanted to play were only $5 each. Instead of going out and buying Venti Starbucks fraps (another thing I say don't waste your money on), I got some games that will keep me entertained. Instead of eating at fast food joints, I got some games and art supplies.

I've had people upset or jealous over the fact I do have nicer tablets like the intuos (I actually have 3 intuos tablets, one 6x8 intuos 3, 1 intuos5 medium, 1 intuos4 large for my desktop), but then they are similar to the crazy cat lady and keep around way too many pets. I can understand having a pet or two around, more if they're small pets because of space. But when you start having several dogs, cats, hamsters, birds, sharks or whatever - that's more mouths to feed. Don't gripe about being too poor. You choose to have those pets. The more pets you have, the more chances are one of them is going to get ill or injured so that's another bill to take care of.

I am sensible about buying clothes. I don't need an expensive purse. I don't need 50 pairs of shoes. I am not saying don't buy nice clothes, but don't go all crazy. I have a closet full of Bath and Boy works soaps, and lotions so I don't need to go out and buy so much (because I slowly collected them when they went on sale during the semi annual sales). I can paint my own nails when I want to. I don't need to get my "hair did" all the time or get a manicure every week. 

I've been in bad situations, I have been homeless and lived in shelters. I know what it's like to go without. I've lived in bad neighborhoods, scared if I'll make it home or what little I did earn will get me robbed. Compound that with a single female living on her own. I was saddled with debt because being naive and school loans. I know how it is. I know how it is to be depressed you don't want to go on the next day. People telling you to simply "snap out of it", meds don't work. It took a lot of fighting to come to terms with myself. 

That doesn't mean I haven't gotten help from kind people out there. Some I've paid back 10 fold, paying for their rent and cars when they were in need. I even housed a good friend for over a year after he graduated so he could find a job in the arts. 

So it's why I'm really less than sympathetic at times when I see people constantly ask for help on their journals month to month, asking for emergency commissions and various other crap. And I'll say it's somewhat bullshit that higher paying/skilled artists don't do it. I've seen it happen with the community of all ranges. I noticed female artists were getting away with it more than a male artist who needed help because of society's standards. Or if the artist was good people gave all sorts of excuses and sympathy vs an artist who was not. The latter is  more obvious because the person of less skill doesn't look professional vs those that are popular can give an impression they are.

When you become a professional artist, you have to deal with these things or you sink. You have to learn how to deal with days without or dry spells and save. There's a lot more responsibility in the finance department because of how to file taxes, how to cover your expenses like health insurance etc... because this is not something that's a partial deductible in your paycheck while the employer pays for a large chunk of it. Tell me how many artists you actually know on FA that are true freelancers, paying their taxes fully along with covering their health care?

Even when I needed help, I've been cautious about the amount or who I asked for help from. I spent time figuring it out myself instead of "hey let's leech off FA some more!" It was because, how can I call myself an adult if I can't even figure things like this out. It amazes me how much of a lack of maturity is in a community that often centers around "adult entertainment" when it comes to managing their daily lives. Looking at porn or being legal to draw it may make you an adult, but you're certainly not mature if you can't learn how to pay the god damn bills.

It's not that I also don't understand how tough this economy is, and how there are things very wrong with the system that it's ok to saddle young people with debt that costs more than a home just for education. I just wish people would quit allowing those to be the excuses for not problem solving situations that befall.


----------



## CindEE (Sep 6, 2012)

*scritches head & thinks*

It seems better to at least offer something for donations rather than just begging. I can see wanting to take emergency commissions. Sometimes situations are as bad as you get to the end of your nest egg, and have sold your XBox & games, etc. & are still fucked. I'd rather those folk ask for help rather give up & live in their car like I did for a while. 

Of course, there's a lot of kids just asking for money for stupid reasons like "needing" a new game, or to pay for a commission (hate that! Ever heard of trades?). And those folk make it hard to find the true cases of need.

I guess it's a hard call. But, I still appreciate the effort of the drawing as a "thank you" for helping out.


----------

